# ISP Pro Rack Decimator VS ISP Pro Rack G Decimator



## Varkatzas (Mar 16, 2009)

What are the exact differences between the Decimator and the G Decimator? I am looking to purchase one, but noticed there is a difference in price between these 2, and just curious about what they are.

Also, with the Stereo one, does that mean you can use 2 different heads through 1 unit? I plan on doing guitar > TS9 > DTR1000 > ISP > 6505, then obviously the other channel through effects loop, but in the future I might want to A/B another head, and woldn't want to buy a whole nother $400 ISP ;(


----------



## Vigil87420 (Mar 16, 2009)

Varkatzas said:


> What are the exact differences between the Decimator and the G Decimator? I am looking to purchase one, but noticed there is a difference in price between these 2, and just curious about what they are.
> 
> Also, with the Stereo one, does that mean you can use 2 different heads through 1 unit? I plan on doing guitar > TS9 > DTR1000 > ISP > 6505, then obviously the other channel through effects loop, but in the future I might want to A/B another head, and woldn't want to buy a whole nother $400 ISP ;(



From what I gather, the Pro Rack G is specifically designed for the guitar and any/all guitar interference/feedback. The regular Pro Rack is usable with other instruments. I don't really know the specifics though.

Also, I believe you are correct with the stereo one. If you plan on using 2 heads then this would probably be a better idea. If you plan on only using 1 head, then the non-stereo model is all you'll ever need.

My information could be wrong though, but I've been looking at getting one of these for awhile now and I think my information is correct.


----------



## darren (Mar 16, 2009)

The "G" models use the guitar's original signal to help control the gate. You plug your guitar directly into one channel, and put the second channel last in your signal chain before the power amp. I have a "G" pedal, and it's great. The regular Decimator works really well, but the "G" works a little better, in my opinion. It's faster and quieter.

For specific technical questions, i always recommend contacting the manufacturer first.


----------



## Varkatzas (Mar 16, 2009)

darren said:


> The "G" models use the guitar's original signal to help control the gate. You plug your guitar directly into one channel, and put the second channel last in your signal chain before the power amp. I have a "G" pedal, and it's great. The regular Decimator works really well, but the "G" works a little better, in my opinion. It's faster and quieter.
> 
> For specific technical questions, i always recommend contacting the manufacturer first.


 So if I don't run anything through my loop right meow, all I will have to do is Effects Send > Input channel 2 > Output channel 2 > Effects return?

I am sort of confused about how the stereo module works, is there 3 channels?


----------



## darren (Mar 16, 2009)

The stereo module is used if you have effects in your chain that have stereo in/out capability and you're running a stereo amplifier (usually a rack setup).


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll bump this vs. starting a new thread

so, the only difference between the decimator prorack g and the prorack g stereo is that there are 2 ins and outs, well technically 3 ins and outs on the stereo version?

so guitar into channel 1 of the decimator into amp, and then 2 more channels for stereo effects or biamp or whatever with the effects loop(s)?

other than that does it function exactly the same as the non-stereo version?


----------



## MTech (Jul 15, 2009)

correct, and there's a pedal version now too.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 15, 2009)

MTech said:


> correct, and there's a pedal version now too.



of the stereo version?

do you mean the g string pedal? that just looks like it has 2 channels vs. 3, and also just the 1 level knob.

as far as level setting, for the pro rack g, there is a level knob for channel 1 (guitar > channel 1 ISP > amp) and a level knob for channel 2 (effects send > channel 2 ISP > effects return)? how does this work for the stereo version? is there a 3rd level knob for the stereo channel, or does the "channel 2" level knob control the stereo channels?

also, I've seen mention of a "high-gain" mod? is this just standard now, and the older versions of ISP's stuff needed to be modded? or does the new stuff need to be modded too? I don't see any mention of it on their website


----------



## MTech (Jul 15, 2009)

it doesn't have the level knobs but it says it does everything else.
""The noise reducing pedal has an input to connect a guitar directly and a buffered output signal to feed the front of a guitar rig directly while providing a separate audio channel of Decimator that can be inserted in the signal chain of any guitar rig.""


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 15, 2009)

MTech said:


> it doesn't have the level knobs but it says it does everything else.
> ""The noise reducing pedal has an input to connect a guitar directly and a buffered output signal to feed the front of a guitar rig directly while providing a separate audio channel of Decimator that can be inserted in the signal chain of any guitar rig.""



so it's almost the same as the pro rack g, but without a separate level knob for each channel, and it's lacking the 3rd channel that the pro rack g stereo mod version has...

any news about the high gain mod?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 15, 2009)

I own a Decimator Pro Rack G and I find the whole 'it tracks the guitar signal' thing to be pure marketing myth and not reality. I was led to believe that if you switched to a clean channel, or rolled your guitar volume down it would 'track the signal' and auto-adjust. Simply doesn't happen. 

I really only end up using one of the two channels, which makes even having the rackmount version a bit redundant seeing as using just one channel does the job so well. Personally, if I had to do it all over again I would have just bought the pedal version. The regular Decimator pedal I keep at my store works flawlessly.


----------



## nosgulstic (Jul 16, 2009)

Yea, I agree with zimbloth. I was led to believe that if you change your settings from absolute clean to "high gain" as they describe it, the sound wont change and the gate cuts out all the noise. It cuts out the noise in the clean but not completly on the high gain, although i am using a 5150 with a rack eq, it still leaves a little background noise. Ultimatley, you really need to judge for yourself in person rather than by samples online, i guess. And also i have the Pro Rack with the Stero Mod not the G and ive tried both side by side and they give the exact same results but mine was 200 bucks cheaper. But it does do the job better than the hush super c, at least.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks for the responses guys


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 22, 2009)

This is an old thread to bump, but just wanted to get this straight: you guys are saying that the Pro Rack G and the G-String pedal don't really auto adjust when switching to your clean channel like they say they do?

I'm looking to get one of them now and that was a key feature for me.. I wanted to be able to set the threshold for high gain rhythms and then be able to switch over to my clean channel without needing to turn off the noise gate or readjusting threshold level. If it doesn't really do this, then it wouldn't be any better than running two regular decimator pedals (one in loop, and one before amp input)....

anybody have any more input about this?


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 22, 2009)

the prorack G also has some other level of control the pedal doesn't have

aside from two separate thresholds for the loop and guitar in, there is also 

3. FILTER TRACKING CONTROL
This control adjusts the sensitivity of the filter threshold in relation to the downward expander threshold. Turning this control clockwise increases the level at which the dynamic filter opens. Turning this control counterclockwise decreases the level at which the dynamic filter opens.
4. CHANNEL IN/OUT SWITCH AND LED
This switch is used to switch each individual channel in or out of the circuit path. When the led is lit, the channel is active.
5. INPUT/OUTPUT REFERENCE LEVEL SWITCH
This switch changes the input and output operating reference level of each individual channel from &#8211;10dbu when switched out, to +4dbu when switched in.

There is a CHANNEL IN/OUT SWITCH AND LED and INPUT/OUTPUT REFERENCE LEVEL SWITCH for each threshold, but there is only one FILTER TRACKING CONTROL knob which affects both THRESHOLDs at the same time

if there is any confusing, go to the ISP website and download the product manual for the ProRack G


----------

